# Meet Alice!



## Kitty_Suck (Oct 23, 2006)

My little albino baby, she's so sweet natured and loves to tease my cat. She loves me very much and I adore her. She enjoys snuggling into the hood of my jumpers and going to sleep. She loves coming shopping with me, until she gets all excited and starts tickling me!

She was given to me by my best friend Gwynn who had two boy rats ((Strummer and Grim)) Unfortunately, Grim ate Strummer and Gwynn gave Grimm away ((unable to love him after what he had done)). She misses them both, so Alice loves to cheer her up.

here's My little daughter::

[align=center]







[/align]

More pictures to come 

She's the cutest, poo-flingin, softest little girl. I think she's about 8 months old.


----------



## ratlover (Oct 23, 2006)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Rodentia (Oct 29, 2006)

awww...sleepy time!


----------



## Jinxies (Nov 21, 2006)

AWW!! That is the Cutest picture EVER! Sooo Cute!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can't see it


----------

